# Noctua NH-D14



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Noctua is well known for their line of excellent CPU coolers and silent fans. With the ever growing heat levels of modern processors, the company created the new "twin towers" design. Today we see if the NH-D14 can handle the heat while still living up to Noctua's promise of quiet CPU cooling. 

*Show full review*


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2010)

Another great review Fits! That was impressive when it held its own weight on the x5677 while I was over!


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great review Fits, nice to know if I ever go back to air cooling


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 1, 2010)

I wanted to buy this one! Pity it was so costly, I had an opportunity to work with one, wow! As silent as a dead.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 1, 2010)

Overall a nice review but it's strance how the Dark Knight outshined the TRUE.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 1, 2010)

i know..

i remounted both coolers 3 times to make sure results were correct. 

same result every time.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like the Dark Knight is the winner of this excellent  review, nevermind the cooling ability of the NH-D14 (looks like 2 CM Hyper 212s stuck together). I wonder if it can fit into mdeium sized cases, although from the images I think it would fit. Also, it would be great to have Corsair H50 pitted against it.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 1, 2010)

That's very interesting... I recall reading somewhere that the TRUE only starts shining at higher temps. Run an i7 with 1.4v and I'm sure the TRUE will start paying for itself.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 1, 2010)

Then I think I'd pick the black knight. I'd rather have the extra finger room than have those last 3 degrees... not to mention the cost savings.

*Edit
I wonder how a Thor compares... Xiggy prices it above the dark knight, so I figure it's intended to perform better.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 1, 2010)

awesome review,  makes me want to buy 2 of the 140mm fans.  serious 110cfm at 19dba?

edit: nvm i just looked up the specs.  its 110m3/h  converts to 64.7cfm.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 1, 2010)

Its great that we still have Fit and other ppl to add content to this great site! THANKS! I want one now!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

This cooler is a Beast


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 2, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Then I think I'd pick the black knight. I'd rather have the extra finger room than have those last 3 degrees... not to mention the cost savings.
> 
> *Edit
> I wonder how a Thor compares... Xiggy prices it above the dark knight, so I figure it's intended to perform better.



I think some people forget that with the Noctua, you get the complete setup to be able to take it out of the box and run it.

With most of the other high end air coolers, you have to add in fans. If your on an AMD, then you need to add in the mount. By the time to add in a "Noctua" quality fan, unless you have them around, you're already at the price of the Noctua.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I think some people forget that with the Noctua, you get the complete setup to be able to take it out of the box and run it.
> 
> With most of the other high end air coolers, you have to add in fans. If your on an AMD, then you need to add in the mount. By the time to add in a "Noctua" quality fan, unless you have them around, you're already at the price of the Noctua.



Good point, and with the D14 you actually don't lose too much performance if you take off the 120mm fan. If I were to buy a D14 I'd sell the 120mm fan for $15-20 and pocket the money.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome review as always Fits. Ya know, I went back in either this months or last months CPU or Maximum PC  (think it is the latter) magazine and their champ is still the CM hyper 212 I think or whichever one it is with the DHT. They gave the Noctua DH 14 a great rating, but it still didnt perform up to the mark of the CM cooler. They remount and redo the results to compare each time. Anywho, that is neither here nor there but thought it worth mentioning. This bish does cool well though, but Id like to see it compared to the Mugen 2.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm convinced on Noctua's place in the low-noise cooling department ever since I've installed a *passive* NH-U12P on my 720BE.
Seeing the same company up in the high-end cooling segment, and still on low noise, is amazing. Never mind the fact they shipped me a free AMD mounting kit even though I got my cooler second hand.

Noctua has officially won me over. I iz now a fanboi.


----------



## burebista (Apr 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Run an i7 with 1.4v and I'm sure the TRUE will start paying for itself.


Yep, also lap the CPU, lap the base of TRUE and do a washer mod. 
Otherwise is just an average heatsink. TRUE rev.C is better in mounting kit and base finishing area.

Thanks *Fitseries3*, a nice review for the best all-around heatsink ATM.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 2, 2010)

As long as u stay and the other moderaters continue with their reviews, TPU will still feel like home. Good review fits


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 5, 2010)

the dark knight beat the true because its mounting system is better. the only way the true wins and is the top dog is with modified mounting i.e. the quarter/dime/penny trick


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> the dark knight beat the true because its mounting system is better. the only way the true wins and is the top dog is with modified mounting i.e. the quarter/dime/penny trick



But look how close the DK is to the D14. Would 3C under load justify double the cost?


----------



## a_ump (Apr 5, 2010)

To the enthusiast and extremest that wants the best(which is what this cooler strives to be), yes it would be worth the cost to those individuals.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been using the Noctua for several months on my main i7 920 crunching rig and it cools almost as well as my water cooled i7 920 cruncher (3 degrees difference). Both rigs are oc to 3.8 GHz at 1.28 VCore.
The Noctua is worth the price if you are a serious overclocker and want to use an air cooler.
Great review Fits


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have been using the Noctua for several months on my main i7 920 crunching rig and it cools almost as well as my water cooled i7 920 cruncher (3 degrees difference). Both rigs are oc to 3.8 GHz at 1.28 VCore.
> The Noctua is worth the price if you are a serious overclocker and want to use an air cooler.
> Great review Fits



I've had mine fitted to my own i7 920 for a few months and can safely say that the D-14 is the best air cooler on the market at the minute: it's performance is only surpassed by the noise, or rather lack of noise, it produces - highly recommended purchase.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 13, 2010)

dugg


----------

